# Masterbuilt Pro 20050412 hose assembly



## cc54636 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am looking at purchasing this model in the n ear future and was wondering about one of the mods that is recommended.  I am looking at replacing the valve to a needle valve will the Bayou Classic 0-30 PSI Adjustable Regulator/Hose Assembly work on this model? Also I have heard some people using an 8" cast iron skillet for the wood chips and others a 10" skillet. Which is best?


----------



## dkganz (Jan 12, 2015)

I use an 8" skillet in mine. There's enough room for three nice chunks of wood. I feel that more wood than that at once would produce too much smoke. Plus the handle just barely fits with the skillet centered over the burner. With a 10" you might have and issue with the fit.


----------



## cc54636 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm thinking I will pick up an 8" skillet. I was thinking about getting a griddle instead of a pan.


----------



## bworthy (Jan 14, 2015)

I just recently added the Bayou Classic regulator and have no problems. I only have one smoke since installing it, but it works well. I keep the Masterbuilt regulator turned to high and then adjust the Bayou Classic to get the temp needed. The regulator is pretty touchy, so just make small adjustments.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2015)

I have both mods in my Masterbuilt gasser but with a 10" skillet which is used only to distribute the heat from the burner.  No wood in the skillet. Instead have a AMNPS or AMNTS hanging underneath the smoker's burner.    Also the skillet is not sitting on the smoker's ring but is supported by bricks positioned inside the smoker.   Bricks, with a circular grill on top then skillet on grill.


----------



## cc54636 (Jan 15, 2015)

Just bout a Lodge 8" skillet which I think will work great. Now to purchase the 0-30 Bayou Classic Adjustable Regulator / Hose assembly. I picked up my Masterbuilt Dual Fuel smoker today. The only thing I am not sure about is what digital thermometer to buy. I want to keep the price under $40 if I can. I know they can get pricey. Any suggestions?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 15, 2015)

Maverick ET 732. Check around you might find them on sale since they have a new model out. The old model has the same range and functionality so you lose nothing there. the new model is the ET-733. Best for the price is the first one.


----------



## cc54636 (Jan 16, 2015)

Just purchased the Maverick 732 and the Bayou Classic 0-30 PSI Adjustable Regulator / Hose Assembly.  Bought the Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel the other days so when I get everything I will season the smoker and get smoking.


----------



## bworthy (Jan 17, 2015)

Alright! So what are you gonna smoke first? You will like this set up and should turn out some pretty good stuff.


----------



## cc54636 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not sure what we will smoke first. What type of wood is good for each type of meat?


----------



## cc54636 (Jan 17, 2015)

Lucky for me that I was able to utilize the hose assembly on my smoker for my gas grill after the other night. I had some tenderloin I was planning on grilling but when I took off the grill cover the side burner was turned on so no gas. Ran to the store to get more then hooked it up only to find a leak in the line. It was not a good night as we did the tenderloin on the stove top. Good but not as good. Can't wait til Monday when everything arrives.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 17, 2015)

cc54636 said:


> Not sure what we will smoke first. What type of wood is good for each type of meat?


You could go whole hog and do a Pork Butt. They are pretty forgiving and it would give you a lot of time to get to know your new smoker and therms and stuff.


----------



## bworthy (Jan 17, 2015)

Do a search on here for wood types. It really comes down to what you like. I do a lot of Tri tips and always use oak. Also mix in apple or cherry when doing pork. I just did some pork tenderloin the other day and mixed pecan and apple.


----------

